# i want to put a beam across the open area



## brenda o (Dec 6, 2009)

between kitchen and living room. There use to be cabinets but it blocked the eye. They were taken down and now its too open. I would like a structural form there. Simple beam across. The ceiling is angled to a center peak. The beam would go across and have railings to the ceiling. I used the same t&g pine on each wall that I recently used on my floor for continunity. NOw I need to get a beam, rails. I have no idea how to attach to the ceiling. Can someone offer some suggestions? Thanks so much. I got tremendous help with my flooring here and it turned out great and "right" !


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds simple however*

Once the beam is in place and leveled, you can simply make two filler triangles with the rails as sub-assemblies on either side of the center.
That way all the fastening work, measuring and cutting would be done at a workable height on the bench or floor. The triangles would have to be accurately measured and dry fitted before going any further. You could build them in place above the beam but go up and down the ladder a million times. There may be a ceiling joist above the beam to fasten to if you're real lucky, but maybe not, The assemblies can be attached through the ceiling drywall above the top of the beam. This won't be "structural" just a design feature. Post and rail like a stair rail or whatever suits you. That's my advice. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

If there's a rafter there you're all set and have something to nail to, If not, I'd attach a nailer thru the sheetrock (or other ceiling mat'l) to use as a nailer. (the nailer could be a block or a full length piece)


----------



## brenda o (Dec 6, 2009)

*thanks for the input*

still working it out


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

A solid timber beam (reclaimed/re-purposed beam or a new fir beam) would look cool, perhaps supported at the end by corbels or brackets cut from the same material.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

If you are worried about weight, foam beams cast from moulds of real beams are available. Used extensively in UK.
johnep


----------



## brenda o (Dec 6, 2009)

*thinking i want real wood, maybe the fir that was suggested*

ill look up the brackets idea, thanks again


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

You could mount your beam on pilasters at each end of your beam along the walls. The pilasters would be mounted on the walls with the beam attached to the top spanning from one side of the room to the other.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A picture of the area would be of help. Knowing what there is to attach to would make a difference. You stated that there were cabinets hanging there but were taken down. How and where were they attached...at the ends, or did they go to the ceiling?

It's difficult to comment as no details are really given, not even the span.


----------

